# Virus x.exe cant remove



## tekle (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello a have a problem please help me, 
well, avast antivirus said there is a virus named X.exe in Windows system32, when I am trying to remove in chest, or delete it cmes again and again what can I do please halp me .


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it quarantined by Avast?

If Avast is constantly warning you about this infection and can't do anything about it, I would consider the use of another antivirus or the Malware Removal team. You can click on the *Report* button and ask to be moved to the *Malware Removal* section.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The General Security forum is only for general questions regarding security software and things of that nature but not for actually removing malware as we have qualified helpers who are the only members who are authorized to assist with those matters. You can easily identify them as they have either a gold or blue shield beside their usernames. Please refer to this excerpt from the rules:



> Log Analysis/Malware Removal - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield next to their names. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information.


I'm going to close this thread and ask you to repost in the Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs forum for the proper assistance.


----------

